# Am I the only one?



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

That gives your does a Pre-Pre birthing haircut? With all that winter coat and temps finally rising, I wanted to be able to watch her belly and udder growth. Finally I can easily watch for changes...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Here it's too darn cold. I clip close over the udder and just trim the rear of the back legs.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

There are a lot of others that do as well. I don't. But we limit our clipping, etc anyway. I can see where it would definitely make it easier to see changes before kidding tho. But I personally wouldn't want my private parts suddenly exposed to the winter weather we get here!!! LOL


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I clip the doe's udder, so it isn't quite as furry for milking/kidding. I also trim the excess hair on her backside, so fluids from birth and the normal lochia after birth doesn't yuck up the area. But clipping the actual tummy? It is too cold to remove more fur than necessary here!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

I clip her udder, tail area, and back legs. Some people clip up past the does tail head to help watch ligaments, but I didn't just because of the cold. 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I clip the tail underside, and a path down the backside to keep blood from accumulating there after kidding. I don't clip real short either.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I trim once a year when weather gets hot...not for kidding...: ) But makes milking easier when you are not pulling thier hair lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't clip anything. Mainly because it takes long enough to catch them and trim hoofs and shots before kidding.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I clip before birthing, and then a full body clip in June. We are in the 60's already and the summer here is in the 100's with 80% humidity. Clipping really takes the stress off of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't clip/shave anything - it gets too cold here.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I clip the back of the rear legs, udder, back of tail and where the ligs are on the fluffy ones. But we have a very mild winter here for the most part


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is a photo of what I did yesterday.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

This early, I wait a few weeks to clip and just strain the milk twice. Once it gets a little warmer, I will do a back end clip up the legs and on the udder and belly. When the nights get to be consistently above 60 degrees, I clip the whole body.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be doing a butt and udder shave on Annika today; She's due in 8 days. I'd love to clip some of her belly hair too, but will have to do it very judiciously since we live in Maine and may have another 3 months of winter. (Or so it seems)


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I always have in the past but it is so cold this year that i haven't. My doe that is due, like right now, looks like she grew an udder sweater, it is so furry, lol.


----------



## kimberlynns (Feb 27, 2014)

I gave my nannies a nice little trim and it helped with control of the after birth  


Kimber and fur babies


----------

